# Gäste Key Diablo 3



## Ardomur (26. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

vielleicht habt ihr es ja schon erraten... Ich suche einen Gäste-Key für Diablo 3, da ich Diablo 2 nur bei meinem Bruder vor Jahren gespielt hab und da dementsprechend jung war.

Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob mir das Spielprinzip (ständiges Mausklicken) und die Mechaniken zusagen und würde das Spiel gerne vorher testen, bevor ich 60,- € investiere.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------

